# Post Pictures of your FITA Recurve/Compound!



## [email protected]

these were the best two i could find. Sorry they're not the best pictures of my full set-up but they're all i have


----------



## RecurveArcher99

[email protected] said:


> these were the best two i could find. Sorry they're not the best pictures of my full set-up but they're all i have


 zomg no limbs!!!!!!!


----------



## therazor302

[email protected] said:


> these were the best two i could find. Sorry they're not the best pictures of my full set-up but they're all i have


I love how you are smiling as you shoot and man that is a great looking bow. So color coordinated.

I found my camera, I'll have pics up tommorow.


----------



## [email protected]

haha. I was on my way home after practice and i was all packed up (hence no limbs) but i had to pose for a picture first. 

and thanks! i get a lot of crap from my team for being so coordinated...more the fact that it's red though and not blue. It looks really nice with the red 900cxs i have too ...i'll have to get a picture of that eventually.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer

Ooooooooooooh I'll fight you for "most color coordinated collegiate archer"! 

I'm going for blue/silver/carbon though. Fortunately, Brandeis colors are blue and white, so my uniform matches too.
I'm currently shooting my sister's old Toutall till my Inno comes in, so I haven't taken any recent pictures of my setup. Soon though...


----------



## Marcus




----------



## RaptorX

*a few pics on hand*

Stop that car!


----------



## shrine4

raptor, do you keep your bows stringed up most of the time? i remember there was brief discussion about how many of you store your bows, but do you typically keep them in tension?


----------



## RaptorX

Yes, I do keep them strung most of the time when shooting week to week.
However I will take them down (have a rubber band technique to tie the string loops together so it stays twisted) from time to time or when I know I won't be shooting one or both for a while, to rest the limbs Or just travel convenience.
I don't really know if resting matters that much with foam limbs now, but do it anyway periodically.
Seems more consistent to leave strung and setup. Quick check, occasional tweak (BH or Rest/Button checks), and shoot away with no variance from day before or even week before.
Seems when I have to assemble an string one that's been down I have to go through some settling and sight mark issues for the first few ends, but mostly since they fit in my car "strung" in their comfy place, it's less hassle to just keep them strung. Gets me shooting sooner too.
But, that's just me and what I prefer.


----------



## shrine4

does seem to make sense for consistency. but id assume for wood limbs it might not be such a good idea?


----------



## Shirt

Took it a while back when I was switching from one to the other just to see what the difference was...


----------



## João_Almeida

Really nice  I'll get the photos of the mine when i have the beiter stabilizers i ordered it's the same stabilizer setup as evan in red too


----------



## RecurveArcher99

why do some of you guys have two bows?
isnt one enough?


----------



## XCalibre

RecurveArcher99 said:


> why do some of you guys have two bows?
> isnt one enough?


if we're shooting in an elimination round and something breaks on your primary bow, the only time you have to fix the problem is the time left in that end. so it's a lot safer in that respect to have two bows so you can just switch on the fly if you need to. in a regular FITA/ranking round, you have 30 minutes, which is plenty of time to fix anything but the most serious problems, but in elimination rounds you have zero time. 

i don't have any current pics of my bows, but i can try


----------



## RecurveArcher99

XCalibre said:


> if we're shooting in an elimination round and something breaks on your primary bow, the only time you have to fix the problem is the time left in that end. so it's a lot safer in that respect to have two bows so you can just switch on the fly if you need to. in a regular FITA/ranking round, you have 30 minutes, which is plenty of time to fix anything but the most serious problems, but in elimination rounds you have zero time.
> 
> i don't have any current pics of my bows, but i can try



reallly now i thought you had more time then that, then in that case very understandable


----------



## Shirt

RecurveArcher99 said:


> why do some of you guys have two bows?
> isnt one enough?


Because they don't make the Axis any more. And if my first choice (US flag FTW) ever dies permanently I don't want to be forced to just buy whatever I can lay hands on...


----------



## João_Almeida

XCalibre said:


> if we're shooting in an elimination round and something breaks on your primary bow, the only time you have to fix the problem is the time left in that end. so it's a lot safer in that respect to have two bows so you can just switch on the fly if you need to. in a regular FITA/ranking round, you have 30 minutes, which is plenty of time to fix anything but the most serious problems, but in elimination rounds you have zero time.
> 
> i don't have any current pics of my bows, but i can try


I was going to answer recurvearcher99 but since you answered it and very well i won't :teeth:
Also you can have a bow setup for indoor and another for outdoor recurvearcher99.

Almost every international archer has two bows if you have a chance to participate in any international comp you'll see almost every archer with two bows also


----------



## RecurveArcher99

João_Almeida said:


> I was going to answer recurvearcher99 but since you answered it and very well i won't :teeth:
> Also you can have a bow setup for indoor and another for outdoor recurvearcher99.
> 
> Almost every international archer has two bows if you have a chance to participate in any international comp you'll see almost every archer with two bows also


ahhaha i cant even afford one mid to low end comp bow, let alone two ahhaha


----------



## cc46

don't forget...if you get your scores up and get noticed then the manufactures/sponsores start to send you things. They want you to showcase their product so a second bow is easy to afford...and along the way you get to see the world and maybe even medal in an event!


----------



## therazor302

Well here is the pics of my bow. Some have proper lighting some have crappy lighting it's because of my crappy camera, still uses floppy disks. 

Also this is a beginner bow so not the best but it works for flinging an arrow down the range.


----------



## therazor302

Here is the rest


----------



## RaptorX

therazor302 said:


> Well here is the pics of my bow. Some have proper lighting some have crappy lighting it's because of my crappy camera, still uses floppy disks.
> 
> Also this is a beginner bow so not the best but it works for flinging an arrow down the range.


That's a fine bow. 
Especially considering that our Bows, tuned well enough could out-shoot any of us without them having us in the way creating errors...
A real fine bow. 
I come from a KAP setup myslef (winstar II, KAP Limbs, same sight I think, is that a Cartel K-Sight? I still have mine around and it's a great sight). I miss that bow some days, I loved that bow and wish I kept it around.

Thanks for starting this thread, should be fun!
-Brian


----------



## RaptorX

Brandeis_Archer said:


> Ooooooooooooh I'll fight you for "most color coordinated collegiate archer"!
> 
> I'm going for blue/silver/carbon though. Fortunately, Brandeis colors are blue and white, so my uniform matches too.
> I'm currently shooting my sister's old Toutall till my Inno comes in, so I haven't taken any recent pictures of my setup. Soon though...


I am soooooooo waiting to see this bow!
We need the team shirt next to it too!


----------



## pbzmag

therazor302 said:


> Well here is the pics of my bow. Some have proper lighting some have crappy lighting it's because of my crappy camera, still uses floppy disks.
> 
> Also this is a beginner bow so not the best but it works for flinging an arrow down the range.



I haven't used one of those cameras for about 10 years!


----------



## Kickapoo

here's my set-up, better pics coming up later.








3


and Evan, all I got is pics with your samick limbs... set up the bow with 900's and let me know so that i can bring my camera


----------



## [email protected]

sounds like a plan Z
...nice picture in the background there


----------



## JovenPadaguan

My toy :shade:


----------



## João_Almeida

nice bow and nice choice of colour padaguan


----------



## Canjapan2003

*quick shot.*

Here's my bow with the new majesty string. I'll get some daylight pics soon.


----------



## therazor302

RaptorX said:


> That's a fine bow.
> Especially considering that our Bows, tuned well enough could out-shoot any of us without them having us in the way creating errors...
> A real fine bow.
> I come from a KAP setup myslef (winstar II, KAP Limbs, same sight I think, is that a Cartel K-Sight? I still have mine around and it's a great sight). I miss that bow some days, I loved that bow and wish I kept it around.
> 
> Thanks for starting this thread, should be fun!
> -Brian


Yep it is a great bow and that is a Cartel Medalist Lite sight. Overall the whole setup was fairly cheap and is a great shooter.
and NICE bow CanJapan.


----------



## gumibears

haha wow how convenient, i just took pics of my bow yesterday. The pink post-it is to number my arrows, cause I am making my own arrows for the first time and if any fail, I have the number. My bow case right now is a guitar case.


----------



## therazor302

Do you mind me asking how you are making arrows? As in setting them up?

Also is that a Athlete? I know that it's a Samick.


----------



## João_Almeida

Razor no it's not an atlhete it's a masters 
I have an atlhete you'll see it when i post mine photos


----------



## c3hammer

Here's my friend Timm Hines new 27" GMX he got last week. I think the target there speaks for its self.

WOW is all I can say 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## João_Almeida

c3hammer said:


> Here's my friend Timm Hines new 27" GMX he got last week. I think the target there speaks for its self.
> 
> WOW is all I can say
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


Wow it looks a lot more awesome in real pics 

about the target wow 298 ^^, congrats for your friend what was the distance?


----------



## RecurveArcher99

João_Almeida said:


> Wow it looks a lot more awesome in real pics
> 
> about the target wow 298 ^^, congrats for your friend what was the distance?


looks like probably 18, only because its a 40cm, but could be at 30?


----------



## João_Almeida

the target face isn't relevant  i can shoot every target face at every distance if i wanted to


----------



## gumibears

therazor302 said:


> Do you mind me asking how you are making arrows? As in setting them up?
> 
> Also is that a Athlete? I know that it's a Samick.


"Making arrows" as in installing points, nocks, and fletchings. They are my first set of arrows (Mckinney II's) The fletchings I havent gotten to yet. Installing the points and nock/nock pins for 6 out of 12 arrows proved too tiring for me xD.

The riser is a W&W winact.


----------



## RecurveArcher99

João_Almeida said:


> the target face isn't relevant  i can shoot every target face at every distance if i wanted to


ahhhh but can you shoot that good at anythgin further?


----------



## Toxothise1440

XCalibre said:


> if we're shooting in an elimination round and something breaks on your primary bow, the only time you have to fix the problem is the time left in that end. so it's a lot safer in that respect to have two bows so you can just switch on the fly if you need to. in a regular FITA/ranking round, you have 30 minutes, which is plenty of time to fix anything but the most serious problems, but in elimination rounds you have zero time.
> 
> i don't have any current pics of my bows, but i can try


Did it ever happen to anyone in major event? I never heard of anybody who actually had to do this. But of course I see people with two bows quite a lot.


----------



## [email protected]

its not even just a tournament that's the issue. My coach made it to the second round of the olympic trials and his limbs delaminated three days before he was leaving for san diego, which wouldn't have been enough time to retune his bow with new limbs to the level that was needed. luckily he had a backup bow that was also tuned so it wasn't too much of an issue.

things happen...you just never know


----------



## Toxothise1440

Of course I understand that but what about during a match? Did it ever happen in a big event? I never heard of such a thing.


----------



## NHSarcher

*Yes*



Toxothise1440 said:


> Did it ever happen to anyone in major event? I never heard of anybody who actually had to do this. But of course I see people with two bows quite a lot.


Yes,

It happened to me 15 minutes prior to the OR in 2007 while at the Dominican Republic WRE. I left my backup at home and had to borrow some limbs that were a different poundage. Realized need to follow the old rule: ALWAYS bring back up.


----------



## Jason22

c3hammer said:


> Here's my friend Timm Hines new 27" GMX he got last week. I think the target there speaks for its self.
> 
> WOW is all I can say
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete



Dang, that makes me want to shoot a single spot. Nice pic!


----------



## therazor302

gumibears said:


> "Making arrows" as in installing points, nocks, and fletchings. They are my first set of arrows (Mckinney II's) The fletchings I havent gotten to yet. Installing the points and nock/nock pins for 6 out of 12 arrows proved too tiring for me xD.
> 
> The riser is a W&W winact.


Really?
http://www.urbanarchery.com.au/images/winact-big.jpg
http://ruedigerkettler-bogensport.de/images/samick_masters_handle.jpg

Well the do look similar =P


----------



## Tim Roberts

My S4.


----------



## João_Almeida

therazor302 said:


> Really?
> http://www.urbanarchery.com.au/images/winact-big.jpg
> http://ruedigerkettler-bogensport.de/images/samick_masters_handle.jpg
> 
> Well the do look similar =P


yEAH i also tought it was a master's they are similar


----------



## Pixies

My two constitutions

Thank you
Henrique


----------



## João_Almeida

Pixies said:


> My two constitutions
> 
> Thank you
> Henrique



wow they are exactly the same aren't they?


----------



## Not Sure

c3hammer said:


> Here's my friend Timm Hines new 27" GMX he got last week. I think the target there speaks for its self.
> 
> WOW is all I can say
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete



That just brought a tear to my eye. GREAT score, great looking bow. What sort of scores does Mr. Hines usually shoot with his old bow?

What kind of arrows are those?


----------



## c3hammer

Timm has been a USAT member a couple of times now. He's one of the better field archers in the country, especially at NFAA field. There, he tends to destroy folks with scores more applicable to compound 

He was shooting low 290's before he got the GMX tuned up. A twist here and spin there and that thing was drilling it for him. He shoots ACE's for indoor. Those are my limbs he's shooting and I have to remind everyone that those scores have nothing to do what-so-ever with the archer or the bow. It's all about the limbs. That's my story and I'm sticking to it 

Cheers,
Pete


----------



## João_Almeida

by the way wich one's are the limbs ?


----------



## sleepyPanda

Taken at lonely range in northern Tokyo...


----------



## João_Almeida

you have so many cool shooting ranges in Japan, Korea, China ^^


----------



## therazor302

sleepyPanda said:


> Taken at lonely range in northern Tokyo...


That is a beautiful range and a great looking bow. Is that out to 70 meters? The only outdoor range around here goes out to 50 yds and no more. We have 1 10 yd bail 2 20 yd bails 1 30yd bail and 1 40yd bail. 2 people per bail and it is pretty small. It's also not well kept being on government property.


----------



## SBills

*Now thats's green*

Bernardini Luxor set up for barebow.


----------



## pcarcher

*Bow Pictures*

Bow pic


----------



## The Buckhorn

When my GMX arrives this Nexus will be indoor


----------



## NHSarcher

*Lol*



c3hammer said:


> Timm has been a USAT member a couple of times now. He's one of the better field archers in the country, especially at NFAA field. There, he tends to destroy folks with scores more applicable to compound
> 
> He was shooting low 290's before he got the GMX tuned up. A twist here and spin there and that thing was drilling it for him. He shoots ACE's for indoor. Those are my limbs he's shooting and I have to remind everyone that those scores have nothing to do what-so-ever with the archer or the bow. It's all about the limbs. That's my story and I'm sticking to it
> 
> Cheers,
> Pete


I laughed my butt off reading this. You're right Pete. Can't deny it. It was a good day. Now if I could get those dang G3 limbs of yours to shoot that way the other 364 days out of the year, then we'll be talking happy. :teeth:


----------



## dspdoron

*Hoyt Nexus Inferno*

Here is my Hoyt Nexus Inferno, at the York County Bowmen club, Toronto, Canada:


----------



## Archer 4 Life

My toy


----------



## Mertz

Okay here it is, as you can see resting comfortably at the 'peaceful' and some what controversial Woodley Park Archery Range.


----------



## RecurveArcher99

hey dspardon...what ummm whats it caled, pin sighter thing, is that with the circle on the pin in the ring...what brand is that


----------



## CRAPSHOOTER

Mertz said:


> Okay here it is, as you can see resting comfortably at the 'peaceful' and some what controversial Woodley Park Archery Range.



ahhh woodly park, i love that place.


----------



## João_Almeida

RecurveArcher99 said:


> hey dspardon...what ummm whats it caled, pin sighter thing, is that with the circle on the pin in the ring...what brand is that


It's called sight pin


----------



## R&B

*Nice Shooting*



NHSarcher said:


> I laughed my butt off reading this. You're right Pete. Can't deny it. It was a good day. Now if I could get those dang G3 limbs of yours to shoot that way the other 364 days out of the year, then we'll be talking happy. :teeth:


Very Nice Shooting NHSarcher! 

How's the new GMX compared to your Bernardini? 

I still owe you a dinner the next time we're at the same tournament. Thanks again for helping me out in Spokane at Nationals.

Do you think Pete will let me use the special mojo limbs for a while? 

How about it Pete? I'll take you out to dinner too:angel:


-Roger Brown


----------



## kdroberts

Here's mine. Bugs me that this year I haven't managed to shoot close to what I had planned to. Next year isn't looking too hot either.


----------



## RecurveArcher99

João_Almeida said:


> It's called sight pin


<_< >_> <_<.........i knew thaaaatttt

hahah

anwyways what one


----------



## archer982

A challenger appears...


----------



## therazor302

Omg not only is that a great looking bow but look at your action figures! Are those Mangas and anime to the left? Man that is my dream room.


----------



## archer982

therazor302 said:


> Omg not only is that a great looking bow but look at your action figures! Are those Mangas and anime to the left? Man that is my dream room.



Holy cow! I thought no one would noticed.:teeth:

Those are a mix of Gundam models, GI Joe 25ths, and other figures.:smile:

Yes, those are mangas on the left.:smile:


----------



## therazor302

Ya I noticed all the gundams and the 4th manga from the left kind of looked like Bleach. But ya i'm pretty into Anime's. Fun stuff to watch.


----------



## archer982

therazor302 said:


> Ya I noticed all the gundams and the 4th manga from the left kind of looked like Bleach. But ya i'm pretty into Anime's. Fun stuff to watch.


You are right, it's a collector's edition of the first volume.:smile:


----------



## therazor302

Very cool... I'm stuck to reading them from the library. Nobody sells good mangas around here.


----------



## urabus

here's my rig....now with out the "STS"


----------



## BG_archer

Me and my Bowtech Pro 40 for FITA


----------



## adamg32

Canjapan2003 said:


> Here's my bow with the new majesty string. I'll get some daylight pics soon.


That is a really neat string, I'm only slightly jealous


----------



## Borja1300

Here's my two babys.


----------



## Huntmaster

I'll post this up. It's not mine, but I'm awfull proud of it and the person holding it


----------



## Jimmy Sweden

well heres me and my bow hoyt helix, hoyt 900 limbs shibya sight, easton black max extenders and ACE stabilizers, and a swingbar, heavy as hell yes and steady as hell to.


----------



## therazor302

Wow I've never seen the vbars pointed down. What is the advantage?


----------



## archeryal

They not only hang down, they swing - it's a Swedish thing, I'm told - i.e., they continue to hang vertically as the bow rolls forward as they are mounted on a swivel. I've never seen or tried them, but the only Swedish archer in my area has a set, though he wasn't using them last week because of a shoulder issue.


----------



## gumibears

Well if they are always pointed down, the weight will cause the bow to rotate faster. Considering that Jimmy says they are heavy, must mean holding the bow steady must be pretty good? Also if those two side rods are heavy, it would kinda force you to hold the bow perpendicular to the plane of the floor thus, allowing you to be straight almost all the time.


----------



## Serious Fun

These are my favorite pieces of equipment for both compound and recurve bows.
74 targets at Ben Avery Shooting Facilty FITA range for the Arizona Cup.
Dont forget the permanent canopies!


----------



## XCalibre

archeryal said:


> it's a Swedish thing, I'm told


there was a guy from Norway that had swing bars at Junior Worlds. it was the first time i had ever seen them. they kind of tripped me out too when i finally realized what they were .


----------



## FrayAdjacent

Serious Fun said:


> These are my favorite pieces of equipment for both compound and recurve bows.
> 74 targets at Ben Avery Shooting Facilty FITA range for the Arizona Cup.
> Dont forget the permanent canopies!


Near Phoenix?

I have lots of family out there... if I had the excuse of a shoot to go to...
(I'm a newb, might be a couple years before I get to far away competitions)


----------



## therazor302

archeryal said:


> They not only hang down, they swing - it's a Swedish thing, I'm told - i.e., they continue to hang vertically as the bow rolls forward as they are mounted on a swivel. I've never seen or tried them, but the only Swedish archer in my area has a set, though he wasn't using them last week because of a shoulder issue.


Thanks for elaborating. If what you say it's true the follow through must look really cool.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

Yay! Just got my first bow Thursday. Here are three pics. 

KAP Winstar II Riser
T-Rex Limbs 66" 30#
Sure-Loc Quest X
KAP Magrest
Shibuya Dx Plunger
Cartel Target Clicker
Doinker Carbon Stabilizer 30"

Yeah it was a nice birthday. It shoots so nicely.


----------



## Serious Fun

FrayAdjacent said:


> Near Phoenix?
> 
> I have lots of family out there... if I had the excuse of a shoot to go to...
> (I'm a newb, might be a couple years before I get to far away competitions)


Matt, North Phoenix
Here is the Arizona Cup Website www.arizonacup.com

Being in Texas, you are also near USA Archery Team qualifier, the Texas Shootout held at Texas A and M.
Here is a link to their 2008 tourney website http://www.geocities.com/tamuarchery/tx_shootout.htm
Indoors is a great place to get started. TAMU also hosts the USAA National Indoor Championship.

Overall, you are lucky to be in Texas. They do a lot including field.
Pardon me for stating the obvious. As you know, a lot of the posting on AT are intended for those that just read AT and don’t post themselves.


----------



## FrayAdjacent

TheShadowEnigma said:


> Yay! Just got my first bow Thursday. Here are three pics.
> 
> KAP Winstar II Riser
> T-Rex Limbs 66" 30#
> Sure-Loc Quest X
> KAP Magrest
> Shibuya Dx Plunger
> Cartel Target Clicker
> Doinker Carbon Stabilizer 30"
> 
> Yeah it was a nice birthday. It shoots so nicely.


That's pretty much the bow I have, black Winstar II riser and TREX limbs. I don't have a sight, clicker, stab, or plunger yet. I'm still a newb.


----------



## FrayAdjacent

Serious Fun said:


> Matt, North Phoenix
> Here is the Arizona Cup Website www.arizonacup.com
> 
> Being in Texas, you are also near USA Archery Team qualifier, the Texas Shootout held at Texas A and M.
> Here is a link to their 2008 tourney website http://www.geocities.com/tamuarchery/tx_shootout.htm
> Indoors is a great place to get started. TAMU also hosts the USAA National Indoor Championship.
> 
> Overall, you are lucky to be in Texas. They do a lot including field.
> Pardon me for stating the obvious. As you know, a lot of the posting on AT are intended for those that just read AT and don’t post themselves.


Sounds like I'm in a good place! I'm in Austin, and have heard UT does some stuff. A&M is not very far (1-2 hours by car). I'm not near ready to go to tournaments yet... hopefully it won't take too long to get there.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

FrayAdjacent said:


> That's pretty much the bow I have, black Winstar II riser and TREX limbs. I don't have a sight, clicker, stab, or plunger yet. I'm still a newb.


Yesterday I got my arrows cut to the right length and shot the bow again, it was so quiet and clean. I can't wait to strengthen up so I can shoot it more


----------



## XCalibre

here are mine


----------



## therazor302

ttt for any new holiday set ups


----------



## Brandeis_Archer

Ooooooh yes, mine will be posted after I'm finished with the biscotti and crostata.


----------



## sep1318

Brandeis_Archer said:


> Ooooooh yes, mine will be posted after I'm finished with the biscotti and crostata.


I'm almost surprised that you're waiting that long, James. 

I don't have any pictures yet, but hopefully that'll change.

PSE X-Factor 25" w/ Jager grip
Sure-Loc Quest-X w/ Spigarelli pin
KAP Winstorm Carbon 34# med. (not mine, actually, yay Brandeis)
AAE/Cavalier Master plunger
AAE/Cavalier Champion II rest
Beiter clicker
Win & Win HMC 28" stabilizer w/ Cartel Midas damper and weights
Feather River quick disconnect (no bushings on the 25" model, see the X-Factor thread)
Easton Platinum+ arrows, 1816

plus other accessories, i.e. quiver, tab, etc.


----------



## therazor302

therazor302 said:


> Thanks for elaborating. If what you say it's true the follow through must look really cool.


I found a video of the swing bars, not as exciting as I had hoped.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbjP5QFxv-Y


----------



## gumibears

I think the weight of the bow is heavy enough such that you dont see anything. The loose-ness of the side rods allows you to almost not see any vibration, which consequently looks quite boring. That person didnt hold up his arm for the followthrough very long....


----------



## therazor302

Ahh no vibration sounds good, do they get good consistent follow through with such a dead follow through?

I was expecting way to much I guess. I wanted to see random flailing of the side rods, oh well =P.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer

Full album at http://picasaweb.google.com/Eugepae/InnoNSuch?authkey=iTspZmmbjOQ#
27" Cobalt blue Inno, #38 medium Inno limbs. 30" HMC, 6" HMC extender (it might *look* like a Cartel, but that's just because it hasn't arrived yet). Dual Click Extreme, Cavalier Champion II rest, Cavalier plunger (till my Shibuya DX comes in). 2312 X7 Cobalts, 187 grain leaded points, Beiter nocks and nocking point.


----------



## João_Almeida

sweettt a new inno carbon riser 2009


----------



## therazor302

Wow that Inno is beautiful. Although I must say I've never seen an Inno that isn't blue, I wonder what a red inno looks.


----------



## [email protected]

the red ones are REALLY nice. i dont have a picture of one for you though so hopefully someone else can post one


----------



## therazor302

After my post I went looking for a pic and found one on the W&W site and your right it's a beauty :teeth:


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

Pretty Inno.


----------



## Xander

Current setup outdoor: 
W&W Innobow 25" Black
W&W InnoPower 68" 40# set at 45# on fingers

W&W HMC Stabilisation 5" extender, 12" side rods, 30" long rod with W&W fomax damper, put together with a W&W carbon V-bar flat 40 degree

Shibuya Ultima Carbon Sight with Spigarelli sight pin
W&W Carbon clicker
Beiter Plunger
Beiter Arrowrest

No pics yet but you can tell how good it looks :shade:

Indoor (and outdoor backup) setup:
W&W ExpertNX 25" Silvergrey
W&W Winex 68"40# set at 45# on fingers

Beiter stabilisation 6" extender, 12" side rods, 30" long rod with weight, put together with a Beiter v-bar flat 40 degree

Shibuya Ultima Carbon Sight with Titan scope (indoors) 

Beiter clicker black
Beiter Plunger
Beiter Arrowrest

See the pic below!


----------



## Xcreekarchery1

Brandeis_Archer said:


> Full album at http://picasaweb.google.com/Eugepae/InnoNSuch?authkey=iTspZmmbjOQ#
> 27" Cobalt blue Inno, #38 medium Inno limbs. 30" HMC, 6" HMC extender (it might *look* like a Cartel, but that's just because it hasn't arrived yet). Dual Click Extreme, Cavalier Champion II rest, Cavalier plunger (till my Shibuya DX comes in). 2312 X7 Cobalts, 187 grain leaded points, Beiter nocks and nocking point.


dude u must tell me where yougot that carbon clicker thats sooo cool


----------



## AeroTec-Man

Hey! That's my 122cm target! Brandeis Archer, your bow is looking very nice. Get rid of that cheesy extender and upgrade your sight and it might look as sharp as my GMX ;-) jk.


----------



## Brandeis_Archer

Well, the extender came in on Saturday, so I no longer have a wet noodle.

As far as the sight, that's a $380 sight right there, buddy, plus the Ambo aperture I have on my other block. But I do indeed plan to upgrade, just as soon as I make All-American.

Could have guessed it was your target- Seems to be all misses! (Then again, could just be your tiny X10s making pinholes)


When are you putting up pictures of that new GMX (and perhaps one of you with a big grin and the lady who gave it to you?)?


----------



## RaptorX

That, is a beautiful bow, James. 
Tasty as "lapin Au Picholine", but sounds sweeter I bet when shot (smirk).

Dang, My HMC extender came late too, seems odd for the extender, but it came last week also so what they heck! Nice.

Hmmm, nice B&W Twist Majesty there, looks familiar. Where'd you get that?

Recently Completed personal favorite (Silver Ghost).


----------



## RaptorX

And the now complete Quiver (new Indoor/Form practice LtWt bow in front).
More HMC stabs to come.....


----------



## swelles10

Brandeis_Archer said:


> When are you putting up pictures of that new GMX (and perhaps one of you with a big grin and the lady who gave it to you?)?


Yeah, seriously, AerotecMan where are the pictures of that new GMX?


----------



## Brandeis_Archer

He's probably waiting for the new limbs to arrive first. :wink: 

RaptorX- Nice stable you've got there! (no HMC pun intended)
I'm not allowed to make any jokes about shooting bunnies, since my sister has one as a pet. "arconudo" was introduced, and almost got whacked after he exclaimed "Ooh! Tasty!" :shade:


----------



## Denis_Beaudet

Summer shooting.


----------



## urabus

wow!!! cool pic :thumbs_up


----------



## rgauvin

Denis_Beaudet said:


> Summer shooting.
> 
> View attachment 497055


Marie-Pier Beaudet? I love the riser paint job. any chance you'd know the cost of it?


----------



## nyamazan

urabus said:


> wow!!! cool pic :thumbs_up


You are of course referring to the arrow in flight I hope!


----------



## tecshooter05

rgauvin said:


> Marie-Pier Beaudet? I love the riser paint job. any chance you'd know the cost of it?


pse custom you can get anything you want from them pretty much


----------



## RaptorX

Brandeis_Archer said:


> I'm not allowed to make any jokes about shooting bunnies, since my sister has one as a pet. "arconudo" was introduced, and almost got whacked after he exclaimed "Ooh! Tasty!" :shade:


Please don't tell. I had a pet Bunny too (when I was a kid—long time ago) and no, Clarance the Cross-Eyed Rabbit did not end up on the table.
() )
( ..)
=Y =


----------



## rgauvin

tecshooter05 said:


> pse custom you can get anything you want from them pretty much


damn, that means I couldn't get something similar done to my riser or any none PSE riser


----------



## Brandeis_Archer

rgauvin said:


> damn, that means I couldn't get something similar done to my riser or any none PSE riser


Err, not at all! Go down to your friendly motorcycle detailing shop, and make friends.
There are some companies/people who sponsor ArcheryTalk who do the same thing, specializing in bows- plus powdercoating and film dip. Check out their ads in the Sponsors page, or go to the Manufacturers Ads section (something like that?) up on the main page.


----------



## XCalibre

rgauvin said:


> damn, that means I couldn't get something similar done to my riser or any none PSE riser





Brandeis_Archer said:


> Err, not at all! Go down to your friendly motorcycle detailing shop, and make friends.
> There are some companies/people who sponsor ArcheryTalk who do the same thing, specializing in bows- plus powdercoating and film dip. Check out their ads in the Sponsors page, or go to the Manufacturers Ads section (something like that?) up on the main page.


if it's a carbon riser, i don't believe it can get powdercoated. as for people on AT that powdercoat, i only know of 1cbr_guy and Moose Ridge Coatings (i believe MR has an ad in the sponsors). airbrushing is also an option, like Brandeis_Archer said, but it can be a tad more expensive than powdercoating from what i hear.


----------



## tecshooter05

rgauvin said:


> damn, that means I couldn't get something similar done to my riser or any none PSE riser


let me rephrase that, any pse bow you order for an extra fee you can generally get any paint scheme you want from that to black with lightning like design....


----------



## urabus

nyamazan said:


> You are of course referring to the arrow in flight I hope!


yup that......:embara:
+ the backdrop
+ muscle definition/form
+ the bow
and the archer.....all in all a very cool pic


----------



## mattcrov

Here is my target bow, have only just started shooting target after years of 3D. So here she is:

Second Hand commander 2007, 60#, 30" draw. Black marble, Little Jon custom string in silverblack mix and red halo serving, simms cable slide, string tamer and grip in cherry/grey by Bob Lambeth.
Shibuya sight with beiter scope 1.0 diopiter, tru ball peep no3 3/64 clarifier
Kap stabilisers 26" long rod 11" side rod on doinker angle, all with soma dampeners and weights
Sling from Little Jon
Spot hogg infinity rest with .10 blade.














































sorry for pic quality, phone camera, foggy day + frost


----------



## John K

I will delurk to post some pictures of my bows.

Firstly, my custom Border Black Douglas (66in, [email protected]). I haven't had a chance to get some arrows to suit this bow yet as I've been focusing on target rather than field archery, but the few times I have shot it have been an absolute pleasure.



















And now my target bow: 25in Hoyt Matrix with long Border HEXV limbs to make a 70in bow. I draw it to [email protected] and shoot ACE 470s. These pictures were taken today on the field by our house, where the landlord has let set up a full-length range: 



















Back to lurking again


----------



## John K

Thought I'd delurk to post pictures of my two bows.

Firstly, the bow I will be shooting field with when I get round to having some wooden arrows made up for it: custom Border Black Douglas, 66in [email protected]:










Secondly, my target set up. 25in Hoyt Matrix with Border HEXV-H limbs to make a 70in bow, drawing [email protected] draw. These pictures were taken yesterday on the field where our landlord has let me set up a target:


----------



## XCalibre

John K said:


>


wow. those borders have a wicked curve to them! do the HEXV-Hs shoot as well as i've heard?


----------



## FrayAdjacent

Here are a few pics. My setup is pretty new, since I'm still a newb.

WinStar II riser, TREX limbs, Hoyt SuperRest









This is in the Cartel hard case. It's pretty nice. Room for a riser, two sets of limbs, some other stuff.. pockets for a bunch of stuff, and provisions for 24 arrows. 










I have a Shibuya Dual Click sight on the way... should be here Friday!


----------



## Frank2126

Well this is my simple setup for target. 2007 Hoyt proelite, Xt3000, extreme scope, excel 3000, QT3000 and Doinker elite.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

John K - That Custom Border Black Douglas is absolutely beautiful.

FrayAdjacent - We have the same riser/limb set up. How do you like it?

Frank - Nice. Is that the inferno color scheme on the riser?

So I got a V-Bar and side stabliziers for my bow. I'll hopefully have the new pics of my bow up soon


----------



## FrayAdjacent

Shadow, I like it a lot. I believe the riser will last me a long time. 

I had issue with string length, though. I bought the setup through Lancaster with a string. The bow comes out to 70" as you know, but the string the sent me was 65". Strung, this gave me a brace height of almost 10". I recently got a 66" and 67" string to see which gets the brace height where I want it. I shot with the longer string last week, and found the string was catching my arm guard on the rebound. I will shoot with the 66" string this weekend. IIRC, the 67" string got the brace height at about 8.25 or 8.5". The 66" gets it to about 9.5".


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

I bought my bow through my instructor, and he handmade the string for me. He has an entire shop to do that stuff, so he decided to do that. Beautiful string I have to say.


----------



## John K

Moderator - could you delete the second of my two postings? I don't seem to have a delete option. Thank you and apologies 



XCalibre said:


> wow. those borders have a wicked curve to them! do the HEXV-Hs shoot as well as i've heard?


The simple answer is, hell yes. Smooth, stable, forgiving and stupidly fast. I am by no means a top archer, but I have been shooting for quite a while and these limbs are like nothing else out there.

TheShadowEnigma - Thank you, it is. I'm a very lucky chap to have it.


----------



## thunderthief34

Heres my Mathews Apex7.


----------



## Frank2126

CCCooool! I gonna get a set of full black oneday. Nice one thundertheif.


----------



## ErikM

Photo taken at our range outside Zurich, Switzerland
Helix with Winex, Shibuya Ultima, Easton Stabilizer


----------



## FrayAdjacent

ErikM said:


> Photo taken at our range outside Zurich, Switzerland
> Helix with Winex, Shibuya Ultima, Easton Stabilizer
> View attachment 502040


Do you guys have a lot of archery ranges over there? I know there are a ton of rifle ranges.

My favorite target rifle that I own is a K31 with target sights on it. The Swiss sure make one fine rifle!


----------



## ErikM

Basically every village has a rifle range, but therer way fewer for archery.
Our range is not enclosed, it sits next to a soccer/track field so you have to watch out for players and runners


----------



## FrayAdjacent

Erik, I've seen some pictures of a few Swiss rifle ranges. Very nice. I know they only let you shoot a few different types of rifles, right? The current issue rifle, the StG58 and the older straight pull rifles, right? And the general distance is 300 meters, right? I've only shot to 300 yards once... the rifle range that is 2 miles from my house has a highpower rifle match once a month which is all at 200 yards. Part of the match is supposed to be at 600 yards, but the range doesn't have the real estate for it. 


Anyway, I got the Shibuya Dual Click sight in today. It looks very well made! The adjustments give a good positive feel. I hope it will help improve my archery!


----------



## stamper1924

Finally got around to taking some photos of my new recurve. I've been shooting recurve for two months and I have to admit that it can be addicting. :teeth:

My Winstar II:





































My Mathews C3:


----------



## therazor302

ttt 

It's been 2 weeks into my 6 weeks of no Archery, I would love to see some new recurve pics. I can't wait to shoot again.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

No one has posted a bow picture in a while. So I'll post new pics of my bow. I have the side stabilizers now, and the arrows I shoot. Much better pictures than the previous ones I think.

Lets see more bows!


----------



## hexx

S4. Hopefully that snow is going to melt soon.. so i can go shoot outside :tongue:


----------



## BigCnyn

*hoyt*










Hoyt Oasis plus riser, adjusted to flat back limbs, won a few things in its day..


----------



## John K

It's not my bow, but I thought you might be interested to see the bow featured on this link - a pink Samick Agulla Ultra with matching limbs!

http://www.archery-interchange.net/forum/border-archery/22349-my-new-pink-butterfly-limbs-d.html


----------



## gig'em 99

*My New X-Factor*

Just got this X-Factor in from the PSE Custom Shop today. I selected an anodized satin gray. It was quite a long wait, but worth it. I've got another sight coming for this bow next week...so I'll have to put my shibuya on it in the mean time.


----------



## TheShadowEnigma

Very nice choice in colors. It looks really good.


----------



## ocn

*here's mine*

back-up bow is in the background


----------



## gumibears

@ gigem99

nice color! It matches very well with the limbs. if i may ask, how long did you have to wait?


----------



## gumibears

John K said:


> It's not my bow, but I thought you might be interested to see the bow featured on this link - a pink Samick Agulla Ultra with matching limbs!
> 
> http://www.archery-interchange.net/forum/border-archery/22349-my-new-pink-butterfly-limbs-d.html


That is a very nice bow. Quite color coordinated.


----------



## gig'em 99

gumibears said:


> @ gigem99
> 
> nice color! It matches very well with the limbs. if i may ask, how long did you have to wait?


It took 9 weeks. :mg:


----------



## gumibears

that is quite a while. If I had to wait, I know I wouldnt get any work done for those 9 weeks cause I would be daydreaming/ dreaming of it.


----------



## ShrpShooter

*!*

i will post mine definitely tomorrow b/c im getting my gmx :smile:


----------



## ButchD

*Quinn 32*

Quinn 3-D, long limbs, 21" Riser, 32#@ 29.5"
780 Redlines 28 5/8", 100g points, Cartel 29" stab., Shibuya sight, ARE rest, Shibuya plunger. It's a light bow, 
entry level, fixed limbs, fairly quick for the draw weight, compared to KAP universal carbon and SF carbons. It's my go to bow right now.


----------



## south-paaw

*08 Nexus-900cx*

been shooting this for a cpl of months now, first Oly style recurve.... 

Love it !


----------



## kotoeloncat




----------



## thunderthief34

My new setup for FITA.
Merlin Excalibur EX37, Sureloc Supreme 400, Sureloc Black Eagle, Spot Hogg Infinity, Doinker Carbon Elite Long rod and twins (wrapped by Socx) Merlin V Bar


----------



## XCalibre

thunderthief34 said:


> My new setup for FITA.
> Merlin Excalibur EX37, Sureloc Supreme 400, Sureloc Black Eagle, Spot Hogg Infinity, Doinker Carbon Elite Long rod and twins (wrapped by Socx) Merlin V Bar


how does the Excalibur shoot?


----------



## thunderthief34

The Excalibur shoots VERY well. I replaced an Apex7 with this, the Excalibur aims very well and is absolutely solid at full draw. First bow I've shot that will just sit where you aim. Smooth to draw and is very quiet with minimal shock. Not at all dead in the hand like some bows, but I like my bows to have some feedback.
All in all I would recomend anyone to give the Excalibur a try. In the right hands I can well imagine Merlin entering the 1400 club this year.


----------



## Borja1300

My new toy!!


----------



## inferno nexus

*38 ultra*

I used a 38 ultra to shoot indoors a couple months ago....AlphaShox kept slipping towards the cams so i took them off the limbs and stuffed one inside one of the the riser holes...


----------



## 75913

Hi Inferno, I did the same with my Ultraelite. Couldn't just throw my Alphashox away because it kept moving :darkbeer:


----------



## Swede

therazor302 said:


> I found a video of the swing bars, not as exciting as I had hoped.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vbjP5QFxv-Y


It´s a bit humorous that the clip you found is of JimmySweden 

He´s my clubmate btw *LOL*

Magnus


----------



## SandSquid

*MrsSquids.*

Mr's Squids Recurve before we tricked it out with the sight and stabilizers, when she was considering competing in bare bow class.

W&W Exfeel Riser
W&W WinUS limbs (28#@28")


----------



## Jimmy Sweden

Swede said:


> It´s a bit humorous that the clip you found is of JimmySweden
> 
> He´s my clubmate btw *LOL*
> 
> Magnus


i must defend myself by saying that was ages ago... many many ages ago...


----------



## Rigel

-25" Win & Win Winex riser
-Kap T-Rex limbs @ 30#
-Cartel Midas Sight

Debating on whether or not to add a 12" top rod, or a traditional dual side rod setup.


----------



## gumibears

Im glad this thread got bumped from the dead. I like looking at ppl's bows


----------



## swelles10

gumibears said:


> Im glad this thread got bumped from the dead. I like looking at ppl's bows


ME TOO! So much nostalgia as well... back when Brandeis_Archer and AeroTec-Man were in Waltham and before I even knew you or [email protected] and btw you had a guitar case for your bow then!? Can't wait to post pics of my new bow when it arrives and keep this thread going.


----------



## howardyudoing

new bow setups anyone?


----------



## coldshock

I finally took a picture of my bow. I am just starting out with the sport and I am loving it. I'd really like to thank everyone on this site who provided feedback on getting started!

Hoyt Horizon, Medium SF Premium 24# limbs, W&W magnetic arrow rest, cavalier master plunger, cartel junior sight, and cartel triple carbon stabilizer.


----------



## need-a-bow

coldshock said:


> I finally took a picture of my bow. I am just starting out with the sport and I am loving it. I'd really like to thank everyone on this site who provided feedback on getting started!
> 
> Hoyt Horizon, Medium SF Premium 24# limbs, W&W magnetic arrow rest, cavalier master plunger, cartel junior sight, and cartel triple carbon stabilizer.


That pic pretty much just removed any doubt that if I buy a new riser itll be a Horizon.


----------



## hollywood88

here is my pearson advantage with custom built poverty hollow "fatty multi rod" stabilizers, 31" front and 15.5" side mounted way low, also gotta love the 15 ounce "chunk" weight out back. won some extra cash last weekend shooting a "novelty" shot at 94 yards. 10 bucks if you can hit the x, next time the course owner said he is going to make me shoot it at 130 lol.


----------



## ghost_STi

My coach, Viper1 and his hoyt aerotec + winnex limbs


























this is the only picture i have of my set up right now.. Hoyt helix + samick privilege 32# long


----------



## coldshock

This thread should be a sticky so it doesn't die out again.  Every one likes to look at bows!


----------



## conggek

This are mine sets.


----------



## hoytarcherygal

Cool looking set ups. What main stabilizer do you have on the blue bow?


kotoeloncat said:


>


----------



## Jimmy Sweden

My barebow setup, Martin Aurora, Hoyt G-3 Limbs, and a lot of wights....


----------



## Hank D Thoreau

Is that a homemade integrated weight in the riser? I did not think the Aurora riser came with an integrated weight.


----------



## Jimmy Sweden

Hank D Thoreau said:


> Is that a homemade integrated weight in the riser? I did not think the Aurora riser came with an integrated weight.


Sort of homemade, its 2 spigareli 350 gram wights, i removed the screw from one so i could insert the other one into it, removed the limbsaver thing that was in the raiser and used the hole to put them there could be done on a nexus or any raiser with a hole in the right place, could take some pictures for you if you would like, since i find that my explanation somewhat lacking myself


----------



## cc46

Jimmy, that is a sweat looking rig, and I think it would be a dream to shoot!


----------



## Jimmy Sweden

It is, if you have the muscles for it that is  48 pound limbs, but it does shot like a dream ad just stays in the hand after the shoot, its a shame they dont make this bow anymore, best bow i ever shoot... both barebow and olympic...


----------



## Scott.Barrett

*My Monsters....*

Here are my Monster 7's that I use for target! With custom shoot-through strings....


----------



## MrSchibbles

/Users/scheibler/Pictures/iPhoto Library/Previews/2011/05/17/20110517-150319/IMG_0197.jpg


----------



## haloist

ttt, interested in seeing some updates


----------



## dragula

My 27" GMX, with 38# longs give me about 47# on my fingers. Shooting ACC's with a Shibuya Dx plunger, W&W carbon clicker, Sebastian Flute carbon sight, Beiter tunnel, combionation of B-Stinger, Carbofast and Fivics stabilisation with a Speciality Archery bracket.


----------



## toxoph

Resurrecting an old thread, I love to see peoples bows.

My new 25"Hoyt GMX with Quattro C/F limbs. Still setting it up








Its replacing this, my beloved Spigarelli 1300, it still looks good and modern after 25 years!


----------



## J-Shooter

In all my time spent lurking, I think I have only seen one picture of a 1300 and I certainly haven't come across someone shooting one. It's good to see a clear photo! Very pretty and slender, a very classic looking recurve riser. I am a big fan of the grip shape Spigarelli, Sky and Hoyt used back in the day.


----------



## toxoph

Thanks J! I bought it used but unused from then NAA president Don who got it from Sante Spigarelli. When I ordered Sky limbs for it from Ann Hoyt, she surprised me and sent Spigarelli limbs that they were making for Spigarelli rather than Sky marked limbs, so its quite possible I have the only 1300 in the country with all spig riser and limbs! Rest in peace Ann. It won many tournaments for me and will be proudly displayed. On the GMX, I love it and its tuning great!


----------



## GoldArcher403

I get many eyes at tournaments.


----------

